# Mixed breed?



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I got my first gsd when she was 8 weeks old from a lady who told me she was purebred, I saw the mom in person (definitely a pure gsd) but the dad had passed away recently so I only saway a picture of him. Now at that time as a puppy she looked like a pure bred gsd puppy and so did her two brothers (the lady kept the two boys and the millie was the last one out of 11 puppies) but as she got older people kept asking if she was mixed or not because she's fluffy and small, her mom was 70 lbs and tall. But she weighed 7lbs at 8 weeks, anyways I still get a lot of questions so about her and I've tried to do a lot of compare and contrast with gsd/collie mixes because that's always what people think she is. But I don't really know dogs but all the pictures I've looked at she doesn't really resemble. I love my Millie no matter what I'm just curious! So I thought I would ask on here, here are pics of her from the last month from 5 months.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome! Millie is so cute, she looks like a lovely girl. I am no good at the guessing game, but others will chime in. Enjoy


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think she looks purebred.Very pretty too!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not an expert, but looks like a mix to me.

Pretty pup!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm well two different answers lol what would give it away as mixed? I have no idea


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

here, I'll tip the ballots with another vote for PB. she doesn't resemble any particular line or strong type but she can certainly be full. coat, color and size are all within reason, the only thing that throws me off is sort of a rounded forehead.

you'll know soon enough with age.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Heck if I know! For what its worth (ha!), I thought boarder collie mix when I saw the first pic. Then I read your whole post and saw that you've had the same thought. For me its the long, fluffy hair at her ears, the white markings and the rounder eyes - but like I said, heck if I know. I do know that she's a real cutie!


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

She does have a collie look about her. Gorgeous girl tho!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! I've seen a few gsd with the long tufts of hair behind their ears as puppies? But I know nothing except comparing from all the pictures I've seen online. Thats why i figured maybe the shape of her head might give a better clue? Like you mentioned, but I'm no expert either. Haha here's her picture from the first day we got her, and another side head shot from this past weekend it's not too great, she currently has a cone on her head she just got fixed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

pure or not, she's definitely a long coat... that's where the ear fluff comes in.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My vote goes to pure-bred bi-colour. Beautiful dog! 

Some GSDs can be very small. Not that unusual to have full-grown females top out at 50 - 60 lbs (I've seen active duty male police dogs that size.)

There has been other members on this forum who had 7 - 9 lb, 8 week-old puppies who caught up size-wise as they grew and turned out to be within average when adult. 

So the small size as a puppy wouldn't cause me any problems, especially being from such a large litter.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a full bred long coat to me Very Pretty. Don't worry about size. GSD's are not suppose to be huge dogs. My working line female should mature out 60 -65 lbs and I know some that are smaller.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in the purebred coatie group. She is beautiful.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you all  I've been able to learn so much from this forum it's great!


----------

